
Languish – Programming Language Trends - dgellow
https://tjpalmer.github.io/languish/
======
dgellow
Languish has been created by tjpalmer who also does the Context Free channel
on youtube. He has a video from February of this year where he presents it in
more details:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0jWgGoDjc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0jWgGoDjc)

